

Why Python? - mmariani
http://m.linuxjournal.com/article/3882

======
Nanzikambe
Working URL (for non mobile users) is:
[http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3882](http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3882)

------
talklittle
(Apr 30, 2000)

